# Es ist 14:20 Uhr.



## marcogaiotto

Es ist 14:20 Uhr.

Es ist zehn vor halb drei.
Es ist zwanzig nach zwei.
Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig.

Hello! How do you say that? Are all options right? I think so! Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Kajjo

marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist zwanzig nach zwei.


This is my preferred version, but "vierzehn Uhr zwanzig" is fine, too.


marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist zehn vor halb drei.


This is not idiomatic. 

"Fünf vor halb drei" does exists, though.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> This is my preferred version, but "vierzehn Uhr zwanzig" is fine, too.
> 
> This is not idiomatic.
> 
> "Fünf vor halb drei" does exists, though.



 I always thought from "20 past" until "20 to" refering to the half hour is standard.

14:20 - zehn vor halb drei
14:25 - fünf vor halb drei
14:30 - halb drei
14:35 - fünf nach halb drei
14:40 - zehn nach halb drei


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> This is not idiomatic.


Of course it is idiomatic in spoken language, at least in some regions.

See  here
Fünf  nach  halb acht.

Cross-posted

Edit:
Uhrzeit – 12- und 24-Stunden-Variante im Deutschen






Nicht nur in Ostdeutschland! Auch im Südwesten sind beide Varianten (_zwanzig nach sechs, zehn vor halb sieben_) üblich.



> In Ostdeutschland sowie einigen Regionen in Süddeutschland und Österreich sind einige Zeitangaben anders (siehe Tabelle rechte Spalte).



(In der Tabelle oben rechts ist ein Fehler, das "um" vor "sechs" muss gestrichen werden.)


----------



## marcogaiotto

What about the following?
14:20
Es ist zwanzig nach vierzehn.
Es ist zehn vor halb fünfzehn.

Many thanks to all of you!


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> 14:20 - zehn vor halb drei
> 14:25 - fünf vor halb drei
> 14:30 - halb drei
> 14:35 - fünf nach halb drei
> 14:40 - zehn nach halb drei


Nein, das habe ich ja noch nie gehört für zwanzig vor und zwanzig nach -- noch nie! Das muss was sehr Regionales sein und ist  definitiv nicht überregional und standardsprachlich. Das darf man nun wirklich keinem Deutschlernenden empfehlen.

Für "fünf Minuten vor oder nach" kenne ich das auch. Aber "Zehn nach halb" statt "zwanzig vor"? Nein, wirklich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist zwanzig nach vierzehn.
> Es ist zehn vor halb fünfzehn.


Diese Kombination geht gar nicht. Du kannst nicht die 14er-Weise kombinieren mit nach/vor. Wenn du Zahlen von 13-23 verwendest, dann immer gefolgt von weiteren Minutenzahlen.

_zwanzig nach zwei
14 Uhr zwanzig

viertel nach zwei
14 Uhr fünfzehn_


----------



## marcogaiotto

Es ist eins Uhr. 
Es ist ein Uhr.

I'd like to know if both are correct. Thank you a great lot!


----------



## Kajjo

marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist eins Uhr.
> Es ist ein Uhr.


Nur die zweite Variante ist korrekt.

Du kannst aber sagen:

_Es ist eins!
= Es ist ein Uhr / 13:00 Uhr._


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> ist definitiv nicht überregional und standardsprachlich.


Niemand hat behauptet, das sei standardsprachlich. Aber _unidiomatisch_ ist es nicht, nur weil Du es nicht kennst.
Es ist regional weit verbreitet.



> In Ostdeutschland sowie einigen Regionen in Süddeutschland und Österreich sind einige Zeitangaben anders (siehe Tabelle rechte Spalte). (Lingolia)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Aber _unidiomatisch_ ist es nicht, nur weil Du es nicht kennst.


Meine Einschätzung, ob etwas idiomatisch ist, bezieht sich selbstverständlich den Regeln des Forums entsprechend auf die Standardsprache. Wenn ich davon abweiche, gebe ich den Regeln entsprechend an, dass ich von anderem als der Standardsprache spreche. Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies hier alle so halten.

Natürlich kann ich auch nur Aussagen dazu treffen, ob etwas idiomatisch ist, wenn ich es kenne. Regionale Sonderfälle kenne ich oft nicht, sind aber typischerweise ja auch nicht für Deutschlernende relevant oder wichtig. Wenn jemand speziell nach regionalen oder dialektalen Varianten fragt, gehen wir natürlich gerne darauf ein.

In Bezug auf die hier vorliegende Titelfrage und die weiteren Nachfragen des Fragestellers gehe ich davon aus, dass er Antworten sucht, die gemäß der deutschen Standardsprache überregional verstanden werden und auch bei Prüfungen akzeptabel sind. Ich schätze, da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich schätze, da sind wir uns einig.


Nein, das sehe ich anders.

Diese "Tabelle"


marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist 14:20 Uhr.
> 
> Es ist zehn vor halb drei.
> Es ist zwanzig nach zwei.
> Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig.


hat marcogaiotto nicht selbst erfunden, sondern irgenwo gefunden, nehme ich an.




marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist zwanzig nach zwei.
> 
> 
> Kajjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not idiomatic.
Click to expand...

"not idiomatic" greift zu kurz!!


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "not idiomatic" greift zu kurz!!


Ich empfinde es spontan als falsch und verlasse mich auf mein Sprachgefühl. Das ist nur in den entsprechenden Regionen üblich.

Idiomatisch bedeutet für mich "würde ein Muttersprachler so sagen", bezogen auf überregionale Standardsprache.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> This is not idiomatic.


This is very idiomatic where I live.

In my region:



marcogaiotto said:


> Es ist zehn vor halb drei.
> Es ist zwanzig nach zwei.
> Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig.



seldom used here:
_Es ist zwanzig nach zwei._
mostly: "Es ist zwanzig Minuten nach zwei"
Note: Only Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig.  is clear if there is no context that it is 2 p.m.


----------



## Hutschi

See here: Uhrzeit: 7.20, 7.40, 7.05 «  atlas-alltagssprache


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Idiomatisch bedeutet für mich "würde ein Muttersprachler so sagen", bezogen auf überregionale Standardsprache.


Überregional ist also nur: "Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig".

Für mich sind aber regionale Sprechweisen völlig idiomatisch.

Für mich sind alle anderen angegebenen Formen regional.

Die ersten beiden geben einen Hinweis auf die Herkunft, selbst oft bei Rundfunksprechern.

Es ist zehn vor halb drei. Regional, nur mit Kontext klar
Es ist zwanzig nach zwei. Regional, nur mit Kontext klar
Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig. Überregional, gehoben, klar


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> I always thought from "20 past" until "20 to" refering to the half hour is standard.
> 
> 14:20 - zehn vor halb drei
> 14:25 - fünf vor halb drei
> 14:30 - halb drei
> 14:35 - fünf nach halb drei
> 14:40 - zehn nach halb drei


It is a quasi standard in the East and in the South and Southwest.
 See the picture I provided.

In the  South and South West "Es ist zwanzig nach zwei." is quasi standard, too.

In Kajjo's region, only  "Es ist zwanzig nach zwei." is quasi standard.

I wrote "quasi standard" because it is regional usage.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht nur in Ostdeutschland! Auch im Südwesten sind beide Varianten (_zwanzig nach sechs, zehn vor halb sieben_) üblich.


Wie man an der Karte sieht, geht die Trennlinie quer durchs Land. Ich komme aus dem blauen Bereich, da ist "zehn vor halb 3" eher unüblich.  Aber "wenn 5 vor halb 3" korrekt ist, warum sollte "10 vor halb 3" falsch sein?


----------



## Hutschi

Beachte auch die anders geartete Form bei viertel elf=viertel nach zehn:






Das ist viel leichter zu verwechseln als zehn vor halb elf.

Und es gibt hier vier idiomatische lokale Formen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Überregional ist also nur: "Es ist vierzehn Uhr zwanzig".


Ja, so sehe ich es auch.


Hutschi said:


> Beachte auch die anders geartete Form bei viertel elf=viertel nach zehn:


Genau. In Regionen, in denen man _viertel drei_ für 14:15 sagt, wäre nicht zu erwarten, dass man für 14:20 dann plötzlich wieder _zwanzig nach zwei sagt_.


----------



## Hutschi

Manchmal wurde in Nachrichten gesagt: "Es ist jetzt sechsuhrzwanzig, zehn vor halb sieben".
Das habe ich aber schon lange nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> In Regionen, in denen man _viertel drei_ für 14:15 sagt, wäre nicht zu erwarten, dass man für 14:20 dann plötzlich wieder _zwanzig nach zwei sagt_.


Das klingt für mich sehr plausibel.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> I wrote "quasi standard" because it is regional usage.


Really? This is the German-wide standard, as it is taught in German classes all over the world and as it is used by super-regional TV. Everything else is regional.

Forms like "Viertel elf" are a joke outside the regions in which they are used. Mostly incomprehensible for standard speakers.

Aber wir haben diese Diskussionen ja schon so oft gehabt, dass ich dieses mal einfach nichts mehr dazu sage. Man kann einfach nicht jede regionale Alltagsform zum regionalen Standard erheben, denn dann würde das Wort "Standard" inhaltsleer werden. Klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken!



berndf said:


> In Regionen, in denen man _viertel drei_ für 14:15 sagt, wäre nicht zu erwarten, dass man für 14:20 dann plötzlich wieder _zwanzig nach zwei sagt_


Sehe ich auch so, obwohl die Grafiken sich dann widersprechen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Really? This is the German-wide standard, as it is taught in German classes all over the world and as it is used by super-regional TV. Everything else is regional.


Ich sehe das so wie Hutschi. Neutral ist nur _vierzehn Uhr zwanzig_. Alle anderen Varianten sind regionale Umgangssprache, einschließlich _zwanzig nach zwei_.



Kajjo said:


> Sehe ich auch so, obwohl die Grafiken sich dann widersprechen.


Exakt sind diese Karten ja nie. Im Großen und Ganzen stimmen die Regionen schon überein: Ein Band von der Odermündung (früher ging es noch weiter bis Ostpreußen) bis zum Schwarzwald sowie Ostösterreich (früher waren diese Gebiete mal über das Sudetendeutsche verbunden).


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Idiomatisch bedeutet für mich "würde ein Muttersprachler so sagen", bezogen auf überregionale Standardsprache.


Das stimmt nicht, diese Definition ist zu eng gefasst:



> idiomatisch
> zu einem Idiom (1) gehörend
> 
> eine idiomatische Wendung _(Redewendung, deren Gesamtbedeutung nicht aus der Bedeutung der Einzelwörter erschlossen werden kann)_
> ein idiomatischer Ausdruck





> Idiom
> eigentümliche Sprache, Sprechweise einer regional oder sozial abgegrenzten Gruppe


Genau das trifft hier zu.


----------



## Kajjo

@jck: Diese Definition ist nicht brauchbar für das Forum und die Ableitung über Idiom letztlich Wortverdreherei. So verwenden wir "idiomatisch" hier typischerweise nicht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> @jck: Diese Definition ist nicht brauchbar für das Forum und die Ableitung über Idiom letztlich Wortverdreherei. So verwenden wir "idiomatisch" hier typischerweise nicht.


Ob eine Ausdrucksweise idiomatisch oder unidiomatisch ist, bezieht sich immer aus eine bestimmte Sprache oder Sprachvarietät. Mit "überregional" oder "Standard" hat das nichts zu tun. Eine Ausdrucksweise kann durchaus in einem Register oder einer Region idiomatisch sein und anderswo nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Eine Ausdrucksweise kann durchaus in einem Register oder einer Region idiomatisch sein und anderswo nicht.


Natürlich ist das so. Aber ohne extra Kennzeichnung beziehen sich gemäß den Forumsregeln alle Aussagen auf die überregionale Standardsprache, oder?

Wer sagen möchte "ist im sächischen Dialekt / in der Region idiomatisch" muss eben genau dies machen, oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Überregional entspricht zumindest mehreren Regionen. Ob es "allen Regionen" entspricht, ist ein Streitfall. 



"Zwanzig nach Sechs" ist eben regional idiomatisch und wird praktisch überall verstanden. Auch "überregional" im Sinne mehrerer großer Regionen".

Um exakte Zeit anzugeben für einen Treffpunkt ist überregional notwendig, zusätzlich zu sagen:

"Früh, zwanzig nach Sechs." bzw. "abends, zwanzig nach sechs". Der Kontext kann aber auch implizit klar sein.
"Frühs, zwanzig nach sechs" wäre dagegen regional, wegen "frühs".

Zeitangaben sind stark regional und ändern sich im Laufe des Lebens.

So gibt es neben "Sechs-uhr-zehn" auch "Fünf-vor Viertel Sieben" für die gleiche Zeit. Das letztere sagt deutlicher: "Bis Viertel Sieben sind noch fünf Minuten Zeit." Man braucht nicht erst umzurechnen. 

Es kam vor, dass Leute aus dem Westen zu spät gekommen sind, weil sie glaubten, Viertel Sieben sei Viertel nach Sieben.
Selbst Radioansager gaben nach 1990 manchmal falsche Zeiten an.

Jetzt hat sich das normalisiert.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Überregional entspricht zumindest mehreren Regionen. Ob es "allen Regionen" entspricht, ist ein Streitfall.



Beide Varianten sind überregional und laufen auch nicht entlang der traditionellen Sprachgrenzen. Bei einer geschätzten 60:40 Verteilung kann auch keine Variante Standard sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Beide Varianten sind überregional und laufen auch nicht entlang der traditionellen Sprachgrenzen. Bei einer geschätzten 60:40 Verteilung kann auch keine Variante Standard sein.


Ich sehe es auch so. Ich wollte nur Kajjo entgegenkommen mit einem Kompromiss.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Natürlich ist das so. Aber ohne extra Kennzeichnung beziehen sich gemäß den Forumsregeln alle Aussagen auf die überregionale Standardsprache, oder?


Ja, schon. Hier geht es aber um Ausdrücke wie _zwanzig nach zwei _oder _zehn vor half drei_. Und beide sind weder überregional noch Standardsprache. Standardsprachlich hat sich die 24h Notation durchgesetzt, also _vierzehn Uhr zwanzig_.


----------



## marcogaiotto

JClaudeK said:


> Diese "Tabelle"
> hat marcogaiotto nicht selbst erfunden, sondern irgenwo gefunden, nehme ich an.


I simply gave an example...I just thought of a time and expressed it in different ways...


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 65281
> 
> Nicht nur in Ostdeutschland! Auch im Südwesten sind beide Varianten (_zwanzig nach sechs, zehn vor halb sieben_) üblich.



In this table, in my region, following is not idiomatic, in the sense that I do not know anybody saying it, except people from the west:

Viertel nach sechs 
Viertel vor sieben

The others from the "allgemein" part are used sometimes.


---

In Ostdeutschland, "um" can be combined with other phrases: _Um fünf vor sechs klingelt mein Wecker._



---
Five minute differences to Quarters are possible, too:

Fünf vor dreiviertel sieben
Fünf nach dreiviertel sieben.

All these are related to traditional clocks.

They are all colloquial language.


----------

